# Today is my Prep- colonoscopy tomorrow



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, my colonoscopy is tomorrow, and today is the torturous prep part. I am hypoglycemic, and it is really hard not to eat anything.







A special thanks to everyone that has posted about how to drink the fleet phosphosoda-- I have my gingerale all ready and I will chase it with a lemon wedge!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

good luck and let me know how it goes-i have my first one in 2 weeks


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

thanks, and I will keep you posted!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'll be thinking about you today & tomorrow, Suzin!! My father also has a colonoscopy scheduled for tomorrow, and is doing his prep today too. So I'll be praying for both of yall







Let us know how you do!!


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks, Ashley-- that means a lot to me!







My word of advice to anyone-- don't drink applejuice!!!!! I drank a glass today and already feel the pains of D







(I didn't even take the fleet yet). Stick with other juices!Can't wait until tomorrow is done!!!


----------

